# Tooth ache remidies



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

What tooth ache remidies have you tried ? And what did you find work ? 

I've had extreme toothache for 2 days now but disappeared this morning so never phoned the dentist now it's back and in agony again so need to go too the dentist and wait from 2 to get seen 

But I've tried the following remidies to find none actualy worked for me


Paracetamol 
Ibruphoeon 
Oragel 
Whiskey on the tooth 
Cough tablet next to the tooth 
Warm salt water


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

ColinEhm1 said:


> What tooth ache remidies have you tried ? And what did you find work ?
> 
> I've had extreme toothache for 2 days now but disappeared this morning so never phoned the dentist now it's back and in agony again so need to go too the dentist and wait from 2 to get seen
> 
> ...


Depends on what is causing the toothache.

Generally painkillers such as ibruprofen or paracetamol work (don't overdose)
Whisky might make you forget it for a while but then you need the painkillers for the hangover :lol:

Other than that, you need a dentist.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Propofol, but you'll find it hard to get hold of that...

Clove Oil works a treat, rubbed on the gum.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Nothing really works, paracetamol/Ibuprofen take the edge off but only the Dentist can cure it fully. I had a wisdom tooth growing in underneath another tooth years ago and the pain was unreal, I was very pleased to see the dentist that day.


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm nightshift just now so hence how I couldn't see a dentist right away but hopefully get seen straight away when I go up in half an hour, I don't know It was the mixing of all the tablets last night that caused them not to work as it was that way I just wanted he pain to go!, its at the side where I've been booked in for next week to get a filling done, and I hate having to make a emergency appointment but hopefully they can put a dressing
On it or something Till my appointment then repair it properly


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Probably a tooth abscess, if so he'll give you an antibiotic (amoxicillin).


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Oragel from Tesco is pretty decent, like a local anesthetic, just dont slosh it round too much, numbs everything it touches!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

My mate always used to chew an aspirin.
He swore by it

I've never really struggled with toothache, even with 4 wisdom teeth, all still intact.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Im telling u now the painkillers u need are co-codamol and some clove oil


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Paramol. Works bloody wonders for me.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Tramadol

Sit back and float to the ceiling.
Had this for a few weeks to relieve pain for the compound fractured ankle last autumn.
Two other breaks and a broken shin at same time. All to the same leg.

Stagger with Paracetomol every two hours.


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Tramadol sounds a shout haha, just back from the dentist, couple of teeth dressed where one was cracked and one a filling was holed, also got told if its the back one that's causeing the pain then it will need to be removed, nearly ran for my life!


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

So I've to see if the dressings settle the pain down, which I hope they do then get then properly sorted next week, still in agony just now feel like curling into a ball and crying haha, hopefully a can finally get to sleep after being up 36 hours!


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

chew a hot chili pepper that will move your thought 
chewing some clove will work 2


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

James_R said:


> Tramadol
> 
> Sit back and float to the ceiling.
> Had this for a few weeks to relieve pain for the compound fractured ankle last autumn.
> ...


I'm taking Kapake 30/500 painkillers (repeat prescription) for a long term knee injury. You definitely float to the ceiling with them. :lol:


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

Clove Oil, used for centuries...tastes awful but works a treat. Apply with a cotton bud...done!


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

http://www.boots.com/en/Orajel-Dental-Gel-for-toothache-5-3g_851354/

DOH, turns out that you've tried Orajel.


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Gavla said:


> Clove Oil, used for centuries...tastes awful but works a treat. Apply with a cotton bud...done!


Gave my boyfriend some of this when he had serious tooth ache last year, he ended up being sick from it, then getting it in his eye and basically looking like a right tard for the night. Think he had an infected tooth which had to be fixed on Easter Sunday!


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

Maybe just sleep and see if it subsides in the morning?


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Can clove oil be bought in tesco ? The pain seems to have gone now but thinking of buying clove oil just incase before everywhere shuts


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

ColinEhm1 said:


> Can clove oil be bought in tesco ? The pain seems to have gone now but thinking of buying clove oil just incase before everywhere shuts


You should be able to get it in boots or maybe tesco pharmacy.
Just be very careful where you put it, less is more, you don't want a burning tongue for a few days!


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

Holland & Barret...

And yes as already mentioned do not use too much, simply dab the tip of a cotton bud in the oil, let it drip off then touch the tooth and move it about slightly. Try not to get any on your tongue and definitely do not swallow any...it is awful tasting but works...

This will not fix your tooth it will only dull the pain...if you have an infection the pain will return so best to get to a dentist ASAP...


----------

